# kindle 2 update 2.5.8



## tarapaije (Mar 7, 2010)

What is different in the 2.5.6 to the 2.5.8 update on the K2.

Thanks


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

tarapaije said:


> What is different in the 2.5.6 to the 2.5.8 update on the K2.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if there is any info out on this one, but normally Amazon does not publicize the changes in the minor releases (where only the 3rd number changes in the version number, e.g. from 2.5.*6* to 2.5.*8*). Presumably it is some combination of bug fixes and/or performance enhancements, but they typically only add/change user functionality in the "major" updates (e.g. 2.*4*.x to 2.*5*.x).


----------

